# Graham Cracker Crust Issues



## balletchef (Dec 9, 2008)

I cannot seem to make a graham cracker crust stay together... I have tried less cracker, I have tried more butter... I can't figure it out!! Help!


----------



## KAYLINDA (Dec 9, 2008)

Don't know your recipe, but you're welcome to try mine.  Sometimes the amount of butter needs to be increased depending on what kind you use.  I use margarine instead of butter.

GRAHAM CRACKER CRUST:
1/3 CUP BUTTER
1/4 CUP SUGAR
1 1/3 CUPS GRAHAM CRACKER CRUMBS.
Mix together and press into a pie plate.


----------



## expatgirl (Dec 9, 2008)

Welcome balletchef to DC........stop panicking over the crust......try putting your butter  cut into smaller pieces in the freezer for about 20 minutes and then place in a bowl with your graham cracker crumbs.....cut  the butter into the crumbs using a fork....be patient and once thorough mixed in (cut in is really the proper term), then transfer to your pie pan and using your fingers press into the pan........you do want to go up the sides as well........it does not need to be perfect but try and press evenly as you can so that the crumbs are uniform in throughout the pan......when it's baking with whatever you fill it with the crust will come together...I promise.......good luck and let us know how it came out....


----------



## balletchef (Dec 9, 2008)

ok my recipe calls for 2 sticks of butter to be melted and then to press 1 1/2c of graham cracker crumbs into the melted butter... the crust just never stays together well enough to cut my 7-layer bars (butter, graham cracker crumbs, shredded coconut, butterscotch chips, choc. chips, and sweetened condensed milk) into pieces cleanly...


----------



## Katie H (Dec 9, 2008)

balletchef said:


> ok my recipe calls for 2 sticks of butter to be melted and then to press 1 1/2c of graham cracker crumbs into the melted butter... the crust just never stays together well enough to cut my 7-layer bars (butter, graham cracker crumbs, shredded coconut, butterscotch chips, choc. chips, and sweetened condensed milk) into pieces cleanly...



Two sticks of butter sounds like a lot of butter for 1 1/2 cups of cracker crumbs.  That might be your problem.


----------



## shellys (Dec 9, 2008)

We try to keep as fat free a household as possible without sacrificing gourmet taste.

I make my graham cracker crust with one packet of crackers and about a cup of fig puree, all blended together in a food processor.

Spray the pie plate with Pam, and spread the mixture with wet hands or spatula and pre bake before adding filling. It makes a giant fig newton type crust.

This may not be what anyone wants to hear when given the choice of butter vs. fig puree but you've got to try it if possible.

Shelly


----------



## sattie (Dec 10, 2008)

I was thinking that maybe after you press your crust, then put it in the fridge to chill and set... or does it even make it that far before crumbling?


----------



## Alix (Dec 10, 2008)

Balletchef, just melt the butter and pour in the graham crumbs and get your hands in there and mix 'em all up by hand. Then pat it all down and it should work fine. There are some things that get spread on top that will ALWAYS pull it up, just work slow and easy and it should be fine. Good luck.


----------



## shellys (Dec 10, 2008)

sattie said:


> I was thinking that maybe after you press your crust, then put it in the fridge to chill and set... or does it even make it that far before crumbling?



If you are referring to the fig/graham crust, it never crumbles and can be lifted from the pie plate in a single piece (if you would want to) after baking it. It is not necessary to refrigerate it at all. Just get it into the oven for 10 minutes or so and it's ready to fill.

Shelly


----------



## sattie (Dec 10, 2008)

shellys said:


> If you are referring to the fig/graham crust, it never crumbles and can be lifted from the pie plate in a single piece (if you would want to) after baking it. It is not necessary to refrigerate it at all. Just get it into the oven for 10 minutes or so and it's ready to fill.
> 
> Shelly


 
I was referring to the OPs original recipe.  I thought chilling it before putting toppings on would prevent it from crumbling.  

However... I do find the fig/graham crust an nice alternative.  Does the fig give it a buttery flavor?


----------



## shellys (Dec 10, 2008)

Oops. Sorry to assume that. As far as the OP, I always used one stick of butter placed in the pie plate and melted in the microwave. And then added one packet of graham cracker crumbs from the food processor, with 1/4 cup sugar sprinkled on top. Mix with a fork and press into shape. Never crumbled or needed refrigeration. And I used to use this crust in my cheesecakes, which I baked daily for 13 years in my restaurant.

As far as the fig crust, the figs just act as a binder instead of the butter and are naturally extremely sweet so no sugar is necessary. Of course, it's nice to have a fig tree which I do. I usually puree about 4-5 quarts and freeze so that I have enough for the year. All the hundreds of others just get eaten fresh.

Shelly


----------



## sattie (Dec 10, 2008)

shellys said:


> Oops. Sorry to assume that.


 
No worries!!!  I got to learn something new about using healthy alternatives to butter!!!  Thanks shellys!


----------



## PieSusan (Dec 28, 2008)

How much butter are you using? You can always melt more until you can get the crumbs together and to make a crust.


----------



## merstar (Dec 28, 2008)

balletchef said:


> ok my recipe calls for 2 sticks of butter to be melted and then to press 1 1/2c of graham cracker crumbs into the melted butter... the crust just never stays together well enough to cut my 7-layer bars (butter, graham cracker crumbs, shredded coconut, butterscotch chips, choc. chips, and sweetened condensed milk) into pieces cleanly...



2 sticks of butter is much too much for 1 1/2 cups of crumbs. Try 1/2 cup (1 stick) of butter.


----------



## Mike K (Dec 31, 2008)

Do you blind bake?  If not, I'd start there.  350 degrees for 10 minutes.


----------

